
The Case for Getting Rid of Borders - mhb
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/10/get-rid-borders-completely/409501/?single_page=true
======
venomsnake
Only if the people that come in are willing to assimilate into the culture
that is the host. There are good reasons to keep some worldviews out of one's
borders if they clash with the place's values.

